# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  تحاميل للمنطقة الحساسة قولي وداعا للالتهابات الداخلية والافرازات المهبلية والروائح

## ريــــم

تحاميل للمنطقة الحساسة قولي وداعا للالتهابات الداخلية والافرازات المهبلية والروائح

من الاثار الناتجة من الالتهابات المهبلية والافرازات :

عدم الاحساس بالرغية بالمعاشرة

تاخرالحمل 

يحدث تأخر الإنجاب أحياناً نتيجة حدوث التهابات بغدد وأخاديد قناة عنق الرحم أو بسبب وجود قرحة كبيرة به، علماً بأن هناك نساء كثيرات يحملن بصورة طبيعية رغم وجود قرحة عنق الرحم البسيطة.

وجود عدوى ميكروبية بغدد عنق الرحم يؤدي إلى إفراز مخاطي يحتوي على نسبة عالية من الجراثيم والصديد مما يحول دون صعود الحيوانات المنوية إلى أعلى الرحم وقتلها بمجرد دخولها في عنق الرحم، بالإضافة إلى ذلك فعند الجماع قد تلتصق بعض هذه الميكروبات بالحيوانات المنوية المتجهة إلى أعلى الرحم مؤدية إلى انتشار العدوى إلى داخل الرحم وإلى قنوات فالوب مسببة التهاب قنوات فالوب وانسدادها مما يؤدى أيضاً إلى عدم القدرة على الإنجاب.

الروائح الكريهة التي تكرة الزوج من المعاشرة وعدم الثقة بالنفس 

تعتبر مشكلة الإفرازات المهبلية مشكلة نسائية شائعة فإذا كانت شفافة من غير رائحة فهي طبيعية أما إذا كانت ذات رائحة فإن هذا يدل على وجود التهابات داخلية والالتهابات لها مصادر متعددة منها اختلال المهبل وذلك بسبب استخدام أدوية ومنظفات قاتلة للجسيمات الحيوية الحميدة أو استخدام ملابس ضيقة أو استخدام ملابس داخلية تمنع التهوية الجيدة مثل النايلون. 
وقد يكون للطريقة التي يتم تنظيف السبيلين دور في ذلك إذ إن التنظيف الخاطئ والمسح من الخلف للأمام ينقل جراثيم فتحة الشرج للمهبل مما يؤدي لظهور روائح مهبلية سيئة، وقد يكون السبب هو انخفاض مناعة الجسم مثل حالة السيدة المصابة بداء السكري. 
لذا أنصح السيدة بفحص مستوى السكري وعدم المبالغة في استخدام الكيماويات لتنظيف المهبل واستخدام ملابس قطنية واسعة والبعد عن الملابس الضيقة.

لكن لدي الحل باذن الله 

انا كنت اعاني من الافرازات مش طبيعة ومن روائح كريهة بس الحمد الله 
الوالدة الله يطول بعمرها 

سوت لي تحاميل تنحط قبل النوم لمدة 3 ايام والله بتدعووون لي من الاستخدام الاول بتشوفون نفس القشور وهذا يدل ان الرحم فية جروح من المعاشرة الزوجية

وبتشوفون الافرازات الهائلة الي تطلع منكن 

وايضا تنحط بعد الانتهاء من الدورة لتنظيف الرحم من الاوساخ و لتضيق الرحم

التحاميل عبارة عن اعشاب من عمل الوالدة وتسويها على حسب الطلب 


العلية فيها 10 تحاميل تسدج فترة طويلة 

والسعر بيكون 100 درهم + 25 رسوم التوصيل 

للطلب 

الاسم : 

العنوان :

الهاتف : 

عدد الغرش :

عند الطلب يرجا ذكر تحاميل لان عندي مواضيع غيرها وماابا اتلخبط


والسموحة من الجميع 


 :SubhanAllah: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## امة الرحمان

موفقه الغاليه ان شاء الله

----------


## سمارة عسل

موفقه اختي ان شاء الله

----------


## برنسيسة دبي

موووووووووووفقه

----------


## ريــــم

تسلمن يالغاليات

----------


## ريــــم

للرفع

----------


## بنتuae

موفقة الغالية

----------


## ريــــم

تسلمين يالغالية

----------


## ريــــم

للرفع

----------


## جوجو مول

بالتوفيق

----------


## ريــــم

تسلمين يالغالية

----------


## بسكوت حلو

موفقة الغالية

----------


## Um Muhamma

بالتوفيق الغلا 
والى الامام

----------


## ريــــم

تسلمين يالغالية

----------


## ام سيفان

موفقه

----------


## ريــــم

تسلمين يالغالية

----------


## ريــــم

UP UP UP UP

----------


## ريــــم

للرفع

----------


## ريــــم

up up up

----------


## ريــــم

للرفع

----------


## ريــــم

للرفع

----------


## شهد غابش

يعطيج العافيه على المجهود الرائع

----------


## ريــــم

الله يسلمج يالغالية

----------


## ريــــم

للرفع

----------


## ريــــم

للرفع

----------


## mmks75

.•:*¨¨*:•. بالتوفيق إن شاء الله .•:*¨¨*:•.

----------


## أم-راشد

موفقه يارب

----------


## ريــــم

> .•:*¨¨*:•. بالتوفيق إن شاء الله .•:*¨¨*:•.


تسلمين الغالية

----------


## ريــــم

للرفع

----------


## ريــــم

للرفع

----------


## ريــــم

للحابة تطلب 
اليوم بطلع الطلبات

----------


## انين الحب

موفقه اختي ان شاء الله

----------


## ريــــم

تسلمين الغالية

----------


## ريــــم

للرفع

----------


## ash.23lena

*.
.

موفقه ..

.
.*

----------


## ريــــم

تسلمين الغالية

----------


## ريــــم

للرفع

----------


## ريــــم

للرفع

----------


## ريــــم

سبحان الله 

استغفر الله واتوب الية

----------


## عووود33

موفقه الغاليه ان شاء الله ..............................

----------


## ريــــم

تسلمين الغالية والله يوفقج دنيا ودين

----------


## ريــــم

الله اكبر

----------


## ريــــم

للرفع

----------


## *عاشقةالقمر*

السلام عليكم
اختي في الخلطة شبه ؟؟

----------


## hhw-83

موفقة عزيزتي

----------


## ريــــم

لا فديتج مافيها شبة

----------


## fayfay

الله يوفقج يالغلاااا

----------


## دمعة الوله

موفقه الغالية

----------


## مكياجي بست

مشكورة الغالية

----------


## ms.goldy

موووفقه

----------


## بندوره السعوديه

السلام عليكم انا من السعوديه واعاني من قرحه عنق الرحم وكويت واعاني من الام الضهر تنفع لي وكم سعره بالريال وتوصلي للسعوديه اوممكن تعلميني طريقتهم ولك الاجر ان شالله

----------

